# How to keep the own's repertory fresh?



## Rafael (Jul 21, 2004)

Surely it depends from the player's abilities, but I wonder how often should every piece of the own repertory be played in order to keep it fresh and ready to play on demand. Should they be simply played, or practiced or both? In other words, is it enough with playing the pieces only, or the score must be studied again every time? Sometimes I play a piece twice, first at slow tempo, and second at normal tempo. It would be an advisable habit? How many times should a particular piece be played during a practice session?
I have only 2 ours to practice daily, so that I have problems in getting a balance between maintaning my repertory and learning my new pieces, and often I reach a goal at the expenses of the other one. I'm thinking in establishing a weekly calendar, scheduling the playing of certain pieces for every day.


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm no professional, but I play one or two of the pieces I know well as part of my warm up. It keeps them current enough and it gets me ready to work hard on the new stuff. Also, if I want to perform one of them (say at church) I've played it recently enough that I wouldn't have forgotten too much.


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

If you are playing with an ensemble, it is very good to practice not only your pieces, but also the violist's, cellist's, and bassist's. This lets you know what is coming and when, so there it more fluidity between musicians.


----------



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by becky_@Aug 5 2004, 05:44 PM
> *I'm no professional, but I play one or two of the pieces I know well as part of my warm up. It keeps them current enough and it gets me ready to work hard on the new stuff. [snapback]1237[/snapback]​*


That is how I do it, too. B) FOr the most part that is, but I'm afraid several of my piano pieces are getting a bit rusty, because of the sheer number of them.


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

You mean, you need to be able to play your "old" pieces?!?!?!

j/k...

I need to do this more...


----------

